# injured doe



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

I have a doe out in the back yard in the woods next to the pond.Looks like she has been hit by a car.Left front leg looks broken.She been nibbing on my blueberry bushes and has laid down.Hope she doesn't die during the night.Its 21 here now going to get lots cooled tonight.Debaiting putting her down and donating her to the food kitchen.Hate to see her sufer.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

If she's been hit by a car, you don't want any of the meat. Far as that goes, you still don't want it. I've seen a few times where a deer with a broken leg made it fine on three. Depends on where the break is. If she hasn't moved by morning, I'd put her down.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Nothin wrong with a deer hit by a car. You can salvage some meat. I've killed a couple deer with only three legs. One doe came by me so fast she was a blur. Didnt know she only had 3 legs till I got to her. She had mud or dirt way up inside of the bone.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

chriscustom said:


> Nothin wrong with a deer hit by a car. You can salvage some meat. I've killed a couple deer with only three legs. One doe came by me so fast she was a blur. Didnt know she only had 3 legs till I got to her. She had mud or dirt way up inside of the bone.


reminds me the time my Dad killed a huge doe in Ohio and it wasn't till after he killed it he saw one eye had been gouged out ... boy he did hear about shootin blind deer ... but she was a monster ... we got 110 lbs of boned out meat off her ... not bad for half blind


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

found her later this morning, coyotes got her during the night.Nature has a way of dealing with what has to be done I guess.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

All the more reason to have shot her first.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Nothing goes to waste in the woods


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

bushy tails and buzzards gotta eat too...


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

I would have expected better outta you than that. Picture your throat being torn open and your guts being ripped out while you were still living. Yea, they gotta eat too, but lettem wait til you stop breathing. Me, I'd take a bullet betwixt the eyes.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I hate coyotes with a passion. 

Darin


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

That's nature. Although it's hard to stomach, the same thing would have happened if you didn't find it.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I want to do some Yottie hunten as soon as I get everything together,,,,,, so anyone have any extra yotties they want removed


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

We have our share. Come on down to NC Shooter.

Darin


----------



## March Hare (Jan 19, 2012)

Just moved to NC from the West were ranchers would let us shoot coyots all day long, just as long that we didn’t come near the livestock.
Here people are saying that there are problems with coyotes and hogs, but there aren’t any places to shoot at them. So far it seems like every inch of land here is owned by someone, and those people want nothing to do with strangers. 
As far as the game lands go, I think that I’ve seen less people at Carowinds then packed into those tiny game lands.

All of that to say, just point me to a piece of land where I wouldn’t get shot at or fined for trespassing, and I’ll take out of few of them coyots for you.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

We have 600 acres leased. That is about the only way to get places to hunt around here. Unless you are lucky enough to stumble up on a farmer that has been having trouble with yotes.

We have the Uwharrie National Forest around here and if you are not afraid to hike a ways you will be hunting by yourself. Get in there early and leave late.

Darin


----------



## March Hare (Jan 19, 2012)

I was checking out the forest on Google Earth. Looks like that there is a creek running up thru the center. 
I just saw someone posting about kayaks on another thread and now I’m thinking one of those might be good to get deep into hunting areas too. Just paddle up till I’m away from every one.
I doubt that I would take that route though; I still can’t get the ideal of me rolling one of those over and spilling all of my gear.
Looks like that there are a few forest service roads to get back to a trail head though and hike in from there. I might be scoping out that area later on.


----------

